# Decrypter Available for ODCODC Ransomware



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Another one bites the dust, and this time, it's the ransomware variant called ODCODC, for which security researcher BloodyDolly has created a decrypter to help users recover their files for free, without paying the ransom.*
> 
> ODCODC is a ransomware family that was first seen at the end of May and had a limited distribution, with a much smaller impact when compared to ransomware threats such as CryptXXX, Cerber, or Locky.
> 
> ...


Decrypter Available for ODCODC Ransomware


----------

